# What RB do you drive?



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Thought it would be interesting to see what RB engined vehicles our members own and for how long they have owned it.
If you own more one skyline (lucky buggers) copy paste twice and add what country your currently in.

(Application..eg Drag, Circuit, Road, show and shine etc) 

::Copy paste:: 

Skyline(s):
Country:
Owned for:
Power:
Application: 
Most memorable moment:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR
Country: UK (England)
Owned for: approx 1 year
Power: 475bhp previously, on it's way to more.
Application: Fast Road
Most memorable moment: Driving through the alps at sunrise with the throttle wide open at every oppertunity, and buying it.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi!

Skyline(s): R33GTR
Country: SWEDEN
Owned for:approx 3-4 month
Power: 1200hp
Application: DRag
Most memorable moment: When i was picking up the car from the harbour and when i felt the power on my first run on 4WD in full throttle and the sound unreal :bowdown1: 

Mats


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR
Country: UK
Owned for: One year
Power: 400 approx
Application: Fast road / daily driver
Most memorable moment: Frightening the sh1t out of a mate who used to ride a Kawaski 1100.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR & R34 GT(4 door).
Country: Wales.
Owned for: 8 Years and growing & 6 months.
Power: 380 & 200
Application: These days just to look at.
Most memorable moment: Seeing it for the first time & test drive(I was hooked).


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Skyline(s): R33 GT-R
Country: UK 
Owned for: 2 Years
Power: 480 ish
Application: Fast Road
Most memorable moment: Writing my previous GTR off! (GUTTING)


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR
Country: UK
Owned for: A couple of months
Power: ~400
Application: Road, maybe some track
Most memorable moment: Getting it sliding unexpectedly on the exit of a roundabout (I'm more used to permanent 4WD and I've since fitted a Skylab TSC)


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

R33 Gts-t owned for 6 years.. now for sale,

R33 Gtr in the driveway, awaiting UK prep. work.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Skyline(s): R34 GTT (now), R33 GTR (first Skyline)
Country: UK
Owned for: GTT 15 months, GTR 9 months
Power: GTT 300?, GTR 360?
Application: Daily driver
Most memorable moment: Spinning my GTR through 270 and wiping off the back wheel on the kerb after a mornings go-karting  (memorable for all the WRONG reasons  )


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR
Country: Ooop North
Owned for: 2years
Power: circa 400bhp
Application: Fast Road
Most memorable moment:  Having a GTST before hand losing it on a roundabout, then completely spinning the car... Total driver error back end started to go and i lifted on the gas too hard. I turned to the passenger stopped in the road and said "wow... Im getting a GTR" Went out that weekend and traded/bought one.

Ive always said it, a GTST is a angry car, the GTR is like having stabilisers. Well it makes me look good on the road


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Skyline(s):R34 GTR
Country: U.K
Owned for:2 YRS
Power:350BHP GETTING LAST BITS TOGETHER FOR 550-600BHP
Application: FAST ROAD/DAILY DRIVER
Most memorable moment: WAS ON MY WAY TO SOUTHPORT WEEKENDER, SOME TWAT PISSING ME OFF HOLDING THE THIRD LANE IN HIS 3.2 BRAND NEW OMEGA, EVENTUALLY GOT PAST HIM AND FLOORED IT AND WATCHED IN MY REAR VEIW MIRROR AS THE DICK TRIED TO KEEP UP, F**KING BLEW ME AWAY WITH THE HANDLING AT A SPEED I WILL NOT SAY AS I WILL INCRIMINATE MYSELF!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Skyline: R33 GTS25t
Country: New Zealand
Owned for: 3.5years
Power: 370whp.... and counting....
Application: Fast Road car
Most memorable moment: When the turbo blew. That moment has a lot to answer for hahaha....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Skyline(s): In my avatar
Country: England
Owned for: 5 years
Power: 500bhp + Nur Engine
Application: Nice
Most memorable moment: Driving the Isle of Man TT course, Nurburgring, and spinning at Spa on my 1st trackday.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Skyline(s): R33 GTS (1st), R34 GT-V (2nd) and R34 GTR (current)
Country: Japan 'cause they're made here 
Owned for: 6 and a bit years in total
Power: standard and then some (not much really :nervous: )
Application: gets me from A to B when the weather's nice 
Most memorable moment: Day 1 of GTR ownership and The First Drive.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Skyline(s): R34 GTR
Country: England
Owned for: around 1 year now
Power: panel filter and exhaust and decat got 330hp on the rollers
Application: Daily driver and love it so much. 
Most memorable moment: The drive home from the dealership, taking most of the whole journy to keep thinking i was actualy in an R34. like a dream.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Skyline(s): R34 GTR V-Spec Ltd. Edition MPII, Full Nismo styling kit.:bowdown1: 

Country: England (in the middle, to the right a bit):clap: 

Owned for: Pure Enjoyment :smokin: (2yrs & 3months)

Power: More than I can handle!  (390BHP)

Application: Sunday driver only! Too busy to use! (within the legal speed limits officer):chuckle: 

Most memorable moment: Leaving an Evo 8 FQ330 behind @ 165mph :wavey: (on a private road of course)


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Skyline(s): R33GT-R
Country:Sweden
Owned for:1 year
Power:380BHP
Application: Daily driver
Most memorable moment: When i picked up the car at the docks in Denmark, wet my pants, looked down at my pants and looked up again and wet myself again


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

Skyline(s): r32 gts-4
Country: England
Owned for: 1 years
Power: 300bhp + rb20det


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Skyline:R32 GTR
Country:Scotland
Owned for:4 years
Power: 500 (ish)
Application:Mostly to Tesco's (lol)
Most memorable moment:The run down to TOTB 3.:smokin: 

Charlie.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Skyline(s): R34 V-Spec II
Country: Japan
Owned for: 10 months
Power: 600PS+
Application: Street
Most memorable moment: When MINES lifted the bonnet and I saw the Stage 2 sitting there, just waiting to be let loose in the Izu mountains...:smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Skyline(s): BNR34 
Country: Japan
Owned for: 2 years
Power: Currently being upgraded from 480 to 700+
Application: Street and track
Most memorable moment: Hard up the bumper of a Honda Civic at the final corner when it spun under the pressure. Still don't really know how I missed it...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Skyline(s):R33 GTR (Lemon)
Country:England
Owned for:2 years
Power:1128 Bhp
Application: Street and Drug Mission
Most memorable moment: The other day on the A10.

Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Skyline(s): 99 UK R33 GTR V-Spec
Country: England
Owned for: 8 years 5 months
Power: 700+ Bhp - and more to come in the next couple of days...
Application: Street, Track and odd Drag
Most memorable moment: Getting a speeding ticket whilst the engine was on the work bench.:chuckle: 

Matt


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Skyline: 1991 R32 GT-R, gunmetal grey
Country: South Korea
Owned for: 1 year and 2 months
Power: best estimate is around 630~650bhp, maybe a bit more.
Application: street only
Most memorable moment: The first time I ever rode in a Skyline, the acceleration was so intense, traffic ahead came up so fast I thought I was going to die (like the scene in Return of the Jedi when the Rebel fleet comes out of hyperspace and comes up on the Death Star), then the driver hit the brakes and boom, dead stop. I've been chasing that high ever since....


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Skyline(s): R32 GTSt (RB30DET)
Country: New Zealand
Owned for: 1 Year today!
Power: 350bhp ATW Approx
Application: Fast road, Time Attack & Targa
Most memorable moment: The first drive with the RB30


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Skyline: R33 GTR V-Spec
Country: UK
Owned for: 1 Month
Power: 330 at the wheels, at the moment...
Application: Daily drive
Most memorable moment: Driving off from GTArt knowing it was finally mine!


----------



## St.Augustine (Mar 24, 2006)

Skyline : Top Fuel R33 GTR
Country: England up North
Owned : 10 Months
Power : 992.5bhp
Application : Road
Mem Moment: Every single time i drive her


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Skyline: HCR32
Country: UK
Owned for: 2 yrs
Power: 270hp
Application: Skidding
Most memorable moment: Drifting at silverstone during track session with RC Time Attack evos and Bee-R 33 up my arse 


Skyline: HCR32 4 stud 
Country: UK
Owned for: 3 months
Power: 200ish
Application: Teach people how to drift at Pod
Most memorable moment: Pulled into Garage D saw a gash looking 4 stud 32 with a shopping list of jap tuners on door and viper stripes - thought to myslef who is the muppet who that belongs too - realized it was the the DWYB school car that i had aquired 2 weeks before :shy:


----------



## M3Ni (Sep 2, 2006)

Skyline: R33 GTR V-spec
Country: UK
Owned for: 5 months
Power: 300 ish!
Application: Daily driver/ getaway vehicle:chuckle: 
Most memorable moment: Hitting booooosstt for the first time!!!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Skyline(s): R32gtr
Country:England
Owned for: 4 Months
Power:500bhp atw
Application:daily drive
Most memorable moment: Getting the dyno result after rebuilding the engine myself. And its still runing


----------



## Staffie (Mar 16, 2006)

Skyline(s): R32gtr
Country:England
Owned for: 1 year
Power:380bhp atw
Application: fuel injected sucide machine:chuckle: 
Most memorable moment: Every time it gets washed, then stand back and have a viewing.


----------



## drifter r32 (May 8, 2007)

Skyline(s):r32 gtr garage D spec
Country:england
Owned for:5 months
Power:450 bhp
Application:fast road,full drift spec RWD 
Most memorable moment:1st time in third gear around 70 mph in a full drift,best form of laxative ever !!!
__________________


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Drifter R32, is Julian working on your car?

Skyline(s): R33 GTS25t
Country: UK & France
Owned for: nearly 1 year
Power: near stock, not dyno'd yet
Application: weekend & holiday toy & maybe drifting toy next year
Most memorable moment: driving back home in France where Skylines don't exist and people stare at you and take pics 
Also freaked out near Disneyland Paris on a wet road, accelerating suddenly when leaving a roundabout and realized what was the RWD stuff was about


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR V-spec
Country: Gods country aka south shields
Owned for: 18months
Power: not far from standard
Application: weekend toy
Most memorable moment: beating a 911 turbo from a standing start up the a1 for 2miles until he overtook me at well over the speed limit.


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

Skyline(s):R32 GTR
Country:England
Owned for:1 year
Power:305hp ATW
Application: Daily drive
Most memorable moment:Good; Flooring it coming out of a tight 2nd gear corner in the wet and 'watching' the beast sort its self out, "look ma, no hands"! Oh, and just driving it, the car's the star. Bad; STILL waiting for all my rear windscreen trim!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Skyline(s): 32 gtr mad max style
Country:england and scotland
Owned for:5 years
Power:~620-640
Application:midnight banshee
Most memorable moment:being hurled first time up my local hill climb, through the switchback, held back in seats by g's, back slipping out nicely under massive applications of power...:squintdan


----------



## drifter r32 (May 8, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> Drifter R32, is Julian working on your car?
> 
> Skyline(s): R33 GTS25t
> Country: UK & France
> ...


Hi Julian built the car,set up is great,going in this week for a few more mods and a set up,


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Skyline(s): R33 GTS S/C
Country: UK
Owned for: 5yrs
Power: Supercharged just shy of 300hp
Application: My daily drive
Most memorable moment: Getting it, driving it with the supercharger on it....every day is memorable :bowdown1: 

Claire


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Skyline(s): BNR32
Country: THE BIG SMOKE
Owned for: 3.5 WEEKS
Power:will be 800ps when finished
Application: STREET MISSION
Most memorable moment: I will tell you in a few weeks:smokin:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Skyline: Nissan Skyline R33 GTR (1 of 2 street legal gtrs)
Country: Zurich, Switzerland (aka Heidi-Land)
Owned for: 5 months
Power: at the moment 400; later 600 (i hope)
Application: Street; later Track


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Skyline(s):R33 GTR
Country: UK
Owned for:18 months
Power: 310
Application: Putting a smile on my face
Most memorable moment: Kendal to Manchester at 3 in the morning at frankly silly speeds just listening to the sound, reveling in the moment and overtaking cars like they were standing still. I'd have taken a speeding ticket as a price worth paying.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Skyline(s): First R34GTR Vspec(is sold),now R34GTR V-SpecII
Country: Germany
Owned for: first one for around 9 month,the current car since feb.07
Power: first was @450PS,the new one is taken a bit higher very soon.
Application: daily driver/sometimes on the ring,putting a smile on my face. 
Most memorable moment: the moment when i collected them at the harbour,unbelievable as the container opens and my first 34 GTR is in front of me,unforgetable,like xmas for a small child:thumbsup: best moment with the current one,every moment since i own and drive it:thumbsup:

GTR´s are something special in the country of Porsches,they are on every corner,but GTR´s are just a few in complete Germany.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 9, 2007)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR V-Spec II
Country: England
Owned for:1 month!
Power: about 430bhp
Application: Drove only on weekends/some nights through the week
Most memorable moment: Driving for the 1st time and thinking ooooooooo we are going to have fun together!


Owned mine for just over a month but drove Skylines before, my other half has an R33 GTR and also owned an R32 GTR. I'm hooked :thumbsup:


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR (RB31.5)
Country: Scotland
Owned for:6months
Power: No idea....it's in bits :chuckle: 
Application: I'll figure this one out when i get it back 
Most memorable moment:Tickling the throttle on the first day of ownership and sliding sideways towards the central reservation.........pampers time


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Skyline(s): R33 GT-R
Country: UK
Owned for: 2 months
Power: Standard, I think  
Application: Daily car, launching into hyperspace uke: 
Most memorable moment: Wet corner, full boost, disappearing headlights, facing the wall.... GT-R sorting all my mess out... Later me sorting my mess out :chuckle:


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Skyline(s): R33 GT-R
Country: The Netherlands
Owned for: 2 years
Power: 900+Bhp
Application: Daily fun car on road, track and drag
Most memorable moment: So many moments, everytime I drive her it's thrilling.


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

Skyline(s): R33 GT-R v-spec
Country: sunny scotland 
Owned for: 8-months 
most of the time off the road lol
Power: had a print out saying 376 at the wheels at 7078rpm with engine not right,so once ive run the new engine in i will post the new figs lol
Application: weekend driver 
Most memorable moment:finding out the car arrived two months earlier than i thought it would+the fact it was mine bought and paid for :chuckle:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

skyline: r32 gtr

country:england

owned:9 months

power:380

application:fast road

most memorable moment: driving home to cornwall when i bought it from tyne and wear. it was the weekend of nov. 5th and as night fell the skies were lit quite literally all around at times with fireworks. seemed quite fitting


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Skyline(s): R34GTR Vspec MPIII
Country: UK (but in Cyprus @ the moment
Owned for: 3yrs&6months
Power: 550bhp
Application: Fast road & Track
Most memorable moment: Pulling into Nicosia centre on a Friday evening and making every1 stand up at the Bars & Coffee shops...lol.

Tony


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Skyline(s):R33 GTR
Country:U.K.
Owned for:7 years (present GTR 18 months)
Power:Circa 400bhp
Application: Fast road/Weekend use
Most memorable moment:The first time I drove my first Skyline and thinking, Oh yes, this is for me


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Skyline(s):r33 gts-t
Country:scotland
Owned for:18 months
Power:226 [email protected] wheels
Application: toy/whenever my other cars are off the road
Most memorable moment:driving to the nurburgring and hammering it hard and fast round the track and then the drive home on unrestricted roads


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

Skyline(s):gts-t
Country:North Wales
Owned for:3 years
Power:500ish
Application:fast road 
Most memorable moment:my first ever track day at Silverstone, i love that track!!
__________________


----------



## Eiger120 (Jan 27, 2007)

Skyline(s): R32
Country: England
Owned for: 2 years
Power: 500bhp atw
Application: road
Most memorable moments: Getting the £2K+ bill per year!


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR
Country: UK, London baby!
Owned for: 3 months
Power: 580bhp
Application: road
Most memorable moments: lots, but maybe teaching two drug dealers in their 911 turbos a lesson as they decided to team up on me in North London - their not smiling anymore, i am tho.......:chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

2 Stageas (one is a rb26 manual :squintdan )
Country: England
Owned for: about 2yrs (rb26 3months)
Power: 413 bhp with 340lbs torque at only 3500 rpm (at 0.95bar)
Application: making people say WTF 
Most memorable moment: The first time I put my foot down after it had been mapped by tweenierob
Oh yes and explaining to a startled orange RS focus driver that it wasnt a volvo.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Skyline GTR34 (Silver)
Owned for nearly 2 and half years R34 GTT before that
Nismo Wheels
Apexi filters / exhaust & downpipe
Upgraded ECu 
425bhp
Loads of other bits
Used not that often or in lousy wether:shy: 
Memorabale moment ,buying it at a real bargain:clap:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR Vspec II
Country: Scotland
Owned for: 18 months
Power: 650+ bhp
Application: fast road/drag/toy
Most memorable moment: beating a firebalde on the drag


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*RB*

Skyline(s): R33 GTR V-spec
Country: Scotland
Owned for: 1.5 years
Power: 420bhp
Application: street/track 
Most memorable moment: knockhill racing Ultima GTR


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*skyline*

hi all.

skyline: GTR32
country: ENGLAND
owned for: 1 YEAR
power: 600BHP. (HOPEFULY)
application: FAST ROAD/TRACK
most memorable moment: GOING BANG AT 170MPH !! HENCE THE ENGINE REBUILD AND A BIG BILL AT THE END.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Skyline: R33 GTST
Country: UK
Owned for: 2 years
Power: (Was) 493 ath/425lb/ft, rebuild time now! 
Application: Road / Some tracktime
Most memorable moment: When it threw a rod at the top of 3rd on a private road, quite a haunting sound!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Skyline(s): R33 GT-R.
Country: England
Owned for: 8 months.
Power: 380bhp est.
Application: Fast Road.
Most memorable moment: Filling up for the first time, looking like a tool wondering which side the filler cap was on and how to open it...with a few people watching :chuckle: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Skyline R32 GTR
Country: England
Owned: 1 year (R33 Gt-S previously)
Power: 470 bhp ath.
Most memorable moment: Looking at her gleaming new HOC apple candy red paintwork in the early summer sun just after she had come out of the Body Shop after a winter's hard work - simply stunning! :chuckle: 

The way she drives, now that we've finally sorted out all the teething problems


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

skyline R34 GTR V-SPEC RB26DETT 2001
country : belgium
owned : 2 year
power : 535bhp
application : street/drag/cirqiut

most memorable moment : driving backwords into a pay-parkinglot:chuckle: 

the box for the ticket is on the other side


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Car: 1991 Nissan Skyline GTS T Type M coupe
country: canada
owned - two weeks, picking it up august 31
power: 215HP on stock motor
Application: daily driver/smile mobile
most memorable moment: When the car finially landed and I got to take a look at it and drive it around I just felt happy that all my hard work all summer could make me so overjoyed. I work 8-12 hours every day and I cant wait when I get off work with being told by everybody what Im doing is wrong get in turn the key and drive home and just smile.


----------



## onthebackwheel (Aug 16, 2007)

Skyline R32 GT-R 
Country: UK (Sheffield)
Owned: 1 month
Power: About 400bhp
Application: Daily car
Most memorable moment: The first time I drove it home....My face hurt for days after due to the size of the grin on my face lol


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Skyline(s): UK R34 VSPEC 2001 Actve red 13K miles
Country: UK
Owned for: 1 year
Power: 454 BHP
Application: Fast road/Shows
Most memorable moment: Being pulled over by Mr Plod on local bypass & being informed I was doing 90 MPH after entering it approx 200-300 metres.
He just gave me a ticking off.

I have a 350Z for everday use.


----------



## lsd32 (Aug 20, 2007)

Skyline R32 GTST
Country: IRELAND
Owned: 12 months
Power: About 265bhp
Application: Daily car
Most memorable moment: The first time I drove it on a wet day and spent most of the time looking out the side windows!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

pip said:


> Skyline(s): UK R34 VSPEC 2001 Actve red 13K miles
> Country: UK
> Owned for: 1 year
> Power: 454 BHP
> ...



well done :bowdown1: :clap:

:chairshot:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Skyline R32 GT-R 
Country: Wiltshire Uk
Owned: 2 years
Power: About 350 bhp
Application: weekender if that!
Most memorable moment: Le mans, every time hearing the Danish guys shouting Skyliner whenever i drove past them! fcuk me they love Skylines!


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

Skyline R32 GT-R (Nur Engine)
Country: England
Owned: 1 year
Power: 450 (est) (engine not in yet)
Application: weekend and occasional track
Most memorable moment: when i first got it home and stood back, and couldnt beleive I had an r32 GTR parked in my garage especially at 21.


----------



## pilcob (Aug 16, 2007)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR V-spec
Country: UK
Owned for: 3 Months
Power: Stage 1 tune, BHP ?
Application: Daily driver
Most memorable moment: Test drive, actually went to buy subaru Forrester but came home with the GTR.


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR
Country: England
Owned for: 6 months
Power: 350 est.
Application: Daily driver
Most memorable moment: Probably feeling sick on the test drive when the owner was showing it off and I was in the passenger seat. I thought if I can make my passengers feel as sick as this, then I have to buy this car.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Skyline(s): R32 GTS-t
Country: Scotland
Owned for: 1 year
Power: Currently 215hp. 300+ soon.
Application: Makes my driveway look nice.
Most memorable moment: Buying it.


----------



## Coupe (Oct 5, 2007)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR
Country: England
Owned for: 5 DAYS!
Power: erm.... 330ish maybe possibly?!
Application: Fast road, bit of fun drag action
Most memorable moment: The reactions from my mates when I turned up in it - them not knowing I'd gone to look at one, let alone buy one!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR
Country: UK
Owned for: 1 Month
Power: ~300hp
Application: Street/Drag
Most memorable moment: the first time it came on boost leaving a roundabout / Buying it and driving home after wanting one for over 10 years.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Skyline(s): R32 GTR
Country: UK
Owned for: 8 Month
Power: stock
Application: Everyday
Most memorable moment: knowing that i have wasted 10 years of my driving life with german cars; o and picking her up


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

Skyline(s): R33 gtr v-spec
Country: southeast london (bromley)
Owned for: 4 years
Power: 684bhp- 554 torque
Application: weekend car/showcar this year- next year a sprint and hillclimb comp car, track day car.
Most memorable moment: coming out the dartford tolls when getting the car back from engine advantages


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

Skyline: 1998 R33 GTR
Country:USA
Owned for:about 8 months
Power:531atw low boost pump gas
Application: Daily Driver / toy
Most memorable moment: everytime i drive her. / the first day i picked her up.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Skyline(s): R33 gtr ex network tuned
Country:Northern Ireland
Owned for: About 8 months
Power:Around 650.
Application: Toy / trackdays
Most memorable moment:The first drive !! And the 500 mile drive home .
__________________

Harlow Jap Autos Ltd sourced. TOP GUYS.


----------



## R32NicoGT-R (Jul 17, 2006)

Skyline(s): R32 GT-R
Country: Philippines (3rd world country represent! lol)
Owned for: 16 months
Power: 350 HP (estimate)
Application: toy... i use it for touge (mountain runs)
Most memorable moment: Almost hitting a cow


----------



## BodleyTunes (Sep 7, 2007)

Skyline(s): R33 GTS-T Jap Import
Country: UK, Stockport, Cheshire
Owned for: 2 Months
Power: 420-480bhp (estimated)
Application: Used mostly at weekends but sometimes to get me to work in style.
Most memorable moment: Full throttle through the Manchester Airport tunnels, I didnt know it had a screamer pipe on it!


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Skyline(s): 1989 R32 GTR 
Country: UK (ENGLAND)
Owned for: 3 Months
Power: Engine still in bits, RB30, T51R etc (hope between 500-1000bhp)
Application: Very fast street/track
Most memorable moment: When mate opened his garage and i saw it for the first time!

Looked some thing like this:-


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Skyline(s):R34 GTR Vspec II
Country:New Zealand
Owned for:2 months
Power:346bhp ATH
Application:Weekend toy, so mainly street, but some track eventually
Most memorable moment:So far any time I remind myself I actually own one.


----------



## neils skyline (Dec 26, 2007)

skyline: r33 gtst
country: sw uk
owned for: 6 months
power: 270bhp
application: weekend toy / summer car
most memorable moment: buying it / first time driving it in the rain.


----------



## rhds14 (Nov 16, 2005)

Skyline(s)2) R33 GTR's
Country:USA, WI
Owned for: 14 months, 4 months
Power: 500 ish
Application:Weekend toy, so mainly street, but some track eventually
Most memorable moment: Taking an on ramp at too high of speed and breaking into a awd wheel drift staring at the guard rail as I prayed to the GTR gods for control... yeah it felt like it lasted that long too.


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Can't decide which box to tick in the poll as mine's a hybrid !!

skyline: r33 gtst running a stage 1 RB26DETT transplant mated to GTSt gearbox 
country: uk
owned for: 26 grin filled months :smokin: 
power: 360bhp ath
application: weekend toy / summer car
most memorable moment: Japfest II 2006 - Craner curves going far tooooo fast :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Lewis (Jan 2, 2005)

Skyline : R32 gtst
Country: UK
Owned for: 3 years 3 months
Power: not sure .85 bar boost, apexi filter, kakimoto exhaust
Application : daily driver
Most memorable moment : my first convoy to japfest 2005 about 40 skylines.


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

Skyline : UK R34 GTR V-Spec
Country: UK
Owned for: 1 year 3 months (had R33 GTR for 3 years first)
Power: 437 ATW
Application : ex-daily drive, reborn as a track-day car
Most memorable moment : every time I start it


----------



## winegtr (May 3, 2005)

Skyline GT-R33
Country UK
Owned April 29 2005
Power 513 atf 1.2 bar
Application Ruddy sainsburys shopping trolly (weekend car only)  
most memorable moment
The look on the face of the Ducati 996 rider every time he looked around to see me :chuckle: :chuckle: at him on the long old private airfields with have around here ov course


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

Skyline : 93 r32gtrrrrrrrrrrr
Country: spain
Owned for: 3 months....
Power: hoping for 500 in a few weeks
Application : weekend toy - track day car
Most memorable moment : getting it after many years of dreaming hahaha, and letting wanabe-race posh kids overtake me with their boxter´s and m3´s haha, then flying past riping their stickers off, hahaha.


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Skyline Engine : RB25DET 200sx
Country: UK
Owned for: 7 years
Power: TBC (400+ expected on GT3040R)
Application : track-day / weekend car
Most memorable moment : also TBC


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Skyline(s): R33 GTST
Country: England
Owned for: 2.5 years
Power: 640bhp
Application: Bit of everything
Most memorable moment: Turbo blowing forcing me to spend lots of money......honestly it did force me!


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

currently drives

1994 r33 gts4 saloon
owned for 9months
power 200.9 torque150 (ish)lbft
aplication :daily driver 

also have

1995 r33 gts spec 2 2.0l sohc
power >????
rebuild project.


----------



## r33line (Sep 10, 2006)

currently drives

1995 R33 GTR
owned for 2 years
power: under construction
aplication :daily driver 

Rebuilding at the moment with 2.8 stroker kit and single tubby,cams,oil pump,sump baffle,valves,twin valve springs and a few other bits looking for about 650 bhp


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Skyline(s): R33 GTR V-spec
Country: England
Owned for: 14 months
Power: 361 BHP ATF
Application: Daily drive
Most memorable moment: Too many to list!


----------



## Jonno1706 (Jan 14, 2008)

Skyline: R33 GTR 
Country: Scotland
Owned for: 6 months
Power: 480 
Application: Road 
Most memorable moment: First time i drove it, hearing the turbo spool and experiencing the rush that came along with it :bowdown1:


----------

